# General red/king fishing questions!!



## seanie1110 (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay so I have been reading and just trying to learn much as possible about king/red fishing in pensacola. I have always loved to fish and trying to take my beginner level to another level. I have recently bought a Penn Sargus 7000 and using it with a 7 foot daiwa d force rod that I have previously owned. I have yet it to spool my new reel due to uncertainties and wanted to ask a few general questions.
I own 600 yards of 20 pound mono line and also 200 yards of 40 pound braid and not sure which I am suppose to spool first. 
Second I will driving down from atlanta and will be at bob sykes bridge around 1 in the morning, not really sure what to expect to catch around this time but this was the set up I have in mind. From the line to 4 oz egg sinker, swivel, 12 inch leader with 6/0 circle hook. And in the morning time around 5 I wanted to head out to the pensacola pier and wanted to try king fishing for the first time and wanted to get some advice on how to exactly rig it just using a dead cigar minnow from the bait shop. 
Any advice would be a big help and once again trying to take my fishing to another level


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I would only use the 20lb mono and leave the braid at home. For king fishing I go from mono to swivel to king rig (12 inch steel leader and treble hook).


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Illinijeff said:


> I would only use the 20lb mono and leave the braid at home. For king fishing I go from mono to swivel to king rig (12 inch steel leader and treble hook).


Absolutely agree with the 20lb mono. I have landed nice size ling, kings, reds, cuda and some rather large sharks from shore and the piers and never used anything but 20lb trilene.


----------

